# Blood Angels Honor Guard: What are you using?



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

What is everyone using for their Honor Guard models? I've been thinking of using the Dark Angels Veterans, giving them jump packs and BA shoulders, but I'm not sure if people would approve. What do you think?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

its perfectly reasonable and they will stand out as something more elite if you only keep the robes to your honor guard and its your army you do what ever you want with it, 
i personally like the dark angels bits, iv used them for my fallen as well 
so again go for it:grin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Dark Angel models are the best space marine models ever. I use them for everything in my army. haha. I also like the black templar bitz. They make marines more veteranly. If there are any black templar marks they are easily removable. Anyway, thats what i would recommend.

Edit: What I've done with mine though. I kinda like the sanguinary guard because they have cool armour and wings. I used the more antique looking marine helmets (DA, or any cool looking helmets you have about your bitz) and black templar power axes, swords, and powerfists.


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll have to look at some Black Templar bits/models too. See what I can do with them. I don't want to get to conversion happy with my army, but it's pretty much a must with the honor guard. I like the models a lot and they are perfectly positioned for lots of meltas! I was thinking of using the Sanguinary Guard, but I'm going to be running the Sang Guard in some lists, possible with the Honor Guard so that could become confusing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

The Death company models are very ornate. I know im using them in part for some sang priests


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> The Death company models are very ornate. I know im using them in part for some sang priests


That's not a bad idea, really. I'm not planning on running DC anytime soon and the Sang Priest model doesn't look all that thrilling.


----------



## Yochanan (Jul 30, 2010)

Is it also terrible that I want to use either a Dark Angels Chief Librarian Ezekiel or a Sisters of Battle Canonist as one of my librarians? any objections/comments. 

I was also wondering if anyone has had any problems at tournments because they are not using the correct models? I don't want to bother if I'll run into this problem, as there are Space Marine librarian models.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

again nothing wrong with it, altho i personnally i wouldnt use a sister of battle model as a librarian, and as for tournaments i think as long as its a games workshop model it should be fine,


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

if you dont restrict urself to just using Games workshop parts you should look at Maxmini for some cool helmets and have a go at converting some minis from the Death Company box pieces and Sang guard.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I simply used RAS models, with GW purchased terminator honors shoulderpads. Also, Lightning claws from Assault Terminators, and Meltas in a blister from GW as well. So they have the honours to be vets, and the weapons. Fortunately, I got the Pads for free in a trade, so it just cost me the RAS plus melta blister.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I use just some standard marines all with banner backpacks and special weapon options right now. I am planning on using a DC/SG combination for them when I get the money. The DC armour is ornate and flashy and the SG JPs and weapons seem very HGish..plus, the Death Masks look like something the HG would be sporting..


----------

